# Slower growth on raw?



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Tessie is 5 1/2 months now... and she's not near the size that her parents were. At least a couple inches off. Will she still grow more? I know Bishop's looks changed after six months... longer face, deeper chest, more hair... but he's a bigger breed than she is. Everyone says they stop growing by six months but is it slower on raw?


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Caty M said:


> Tessie is 5 1/2 months now... and she's not near the size that her parents were. At least a couple inches off. Will she still grow more? I know Bishop's looks changed after six months... longer face, deeper chest, more hair... but he's a bigger breed than she is. Everyone says they stop growing by six months but is it slower on raw?


Yep they do grow at a 'normal' slower rate, however they will still reach their genetic potential. Most toy breeds are full grown like tall wise by about 5-7 months depending on the breed, they will still fill out etc, but mostly like Zoey, Ziva etc, Ziva really hasn't grown all that much since I got her at 4 months old.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I think raw provides a more natual growth rate for puppies, I guess I wouldn't call it slow....I'd call it more natural. They're not meant to grow so quickly and thats when problems develop. 

Remi was my first pup raised up on raw and I noticed how steady he grew, no massive growth spurts like my kibble fed labs had. Remi is definitely smaller than his parents, but they also say GSP's can take up to 2 years to completely develop. 

I think that you will see him develop more as he ages, its just a more gradual process. :smile:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes, they are slower growing on raw. I have only raised one puppy on raw so far from seven weeks, and her growth was very slow, but she did get to her full size. I think the slower growth is really healthier anyway, especially for large and giant breeds.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I do notice that my Danes grow at a healthy, slower pace than their kibble-fed buddies. 
I honestly don't know that they necessarily mature at their full potential based on kibble-fed parents or not. Zailey's parents were 150ish lbs. She is about 115. On the flip side, Timber is almost 80 lbs at 6 months old... so... who the heck knows?!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Let me say this about the person who said that she was full grown.

She stated the same thing when Brody was 6 months old....looking back now, at that point, he was only 2/3 the size that he is now! She isnt that bright of a person, and like I said....I do feel that they grow at a MUCH more natural rate..and that is what Ive been told about Rhett by a couple different PMR feeding breeders!:wink:

(Here is Brody at 6 months old, I dont know if you can really tell...as much as I can by looking at him..but he was WAY smaller!:

















)


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Yep, I believe that they grow as Northwinds wrote at a more NORMAL rate. When I got my Rescue-kibble- fed Rottie at 4 months he was already 49 pounds. He began on RAW immediately with my others at 5 months he was only 52 pounds. The rate was thankfully slower, sorry- more normal. I have always wondered was the condition of his elbows affected by that rapid growth in his first months. He had been on kibble since 6 weeks. He began limping at about 8 months & would stop. it was worse whenever we trained (obedience) or walked a long way -so I quit. Vet recommended an orthopedist-his elbows were swrewed and he would get worse over time. <sigh> I still call him my 10K Rescue puppy - I don't think that my X EVER forgave me for spending my money that way <LOLOL> He eventually reached an adult weight of 95-100. I tried keeping it on the low end most of the time unless he was working. I hope that I can post this darn photo of him not long after he was out of therapy. Tears ran silently down my face & people that knew what he had been through CHEERED! Hope that I can show you Asa Apollo.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Sorry Northwoods-I was definitely suffering from a "moment"  I can't believe I got the daggone photo up, now to perfect it!!! BTW the pup is still here pictured in the Living Room, the X is gone & I KNOW that I got the better end of that deal <LOLOLOL>


----------



## Ethel (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for the thread. I was little worried because the month after we started raw Queen put half of the weight she used to put during previous months. She looks healthy, she just didn't grow as "expected".


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Linsey- how big were Timber's parents? I am happy to hear she may grow a bit more.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

I forgot to say that my Asa Apollo did not reach his full mature weight until he was about 18 months, he also grew in height. My sons' APBT alos grew until about 2 in wt & ht.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Caty M said:


> Linsey- how big were Timber's parents? I am happy to hear she may grow a bit more.


145 (dam) & 160 (sire) according to the website. Seems accurate from what I remember in person as well but admittedly I was more focused on Braxton's parents because I had no idea I'd be buying TImber when I was there!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> 145 (dam) & 160 (sire) according to the website. Seems accurate from what I remember in person as well but admittedly I was more focused on Braxton's parents because I had no idea I'd be buying TImber when I was there!


What's the website? I would LOVE to see Timber's parents. She is a gorgeous girl. 

Buck isn't growing as fast as what I thought he would either. I love that he isn't growing as fast as a kibble fed pup. It HAS to be so much healthier to grow at this rate instead. This is probably so good for the giant breeds especially.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Piper grew just as fast as her kibble fed siblings(she's bigger then most of them and has more muscle as well... but we work her far more then her siblings), and was also the first (and still only one) to go into heat.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I have definitely seen a difference in growth rate and size with raw fed dogs. I raised Bailey on kibble and she had huge growth spurts. She would grow so fast one month and then not at all the next. 

I've now raised three Danes on raw food from 8-12 weeks old. They all have grown at such a steady pace, although "slow" compared to Bailey. She was "full grown" weight wise by the time she hit 14 months because she's stayed the same size ever since. Akasha was 80 pounds at 18 months and since then gained at least 10 pounds of overall mass, she will be 3 next spring (she isn't anywhere near fat). Zuri is also a slow grower. She is currently 15 months old and weighs 90 pounds and she continues to grow steadily. 

I have also talked to other raw fed Dane owners and their Danes are smaller for their ages compared to kibble fed dogs. 

I also think there might be a correlation between kibble enhancing growth in dogs. That something about such high sugar/carb foods that promotes unnaturally large growth....its just a thought I've had. I know that many things influence growth rates, genetics being #1 over all. But growth can obviously be influenced by diet. Food for thought.

ETA: Here's the website for Braxton and Timber's breeder, Linsey and I went together to meet her personally. She has one heck of an awesome set up and a gorgeous ranch for her Danes! 

http://kootenaidanes.com/


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Akasha is only around 90lb? She's a teeny dane. Very dainty :biggrin:


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> ETA: Here's the website for Braxton and Timber's breeder, Linsey and I went together to meet her personally. She has one heck of an awesome set up and a gorgeous ranch for her Danes!
> 
> www.kootenaidanes.com - Kootenai Great Danes, Our Great Danes Bring Lots of Smiles & Big Piles


Oh my gosh Braxton is growing up to look just like his dad!! Sooo handsome!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> ETA: Here's the website for Braxton and Timber's breeder, Linsey and I went together to meet her personally. She has one heck of an awesome set up and a gorgeous ranch for her Danes!
> 
> www.kootenaidanes.com - Kootenai Great Danes, Our Great Danes Bring Lots of Smiles & Big Piles


OH...Natalie!!!! OH, OH!!!!!!!!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> ETA: Here's the website for Braxton and Timber's breeder, Linsey and I went together to meet her personally. She has one heck of an awesome set up and a gorgeous ranch for her Danes!
> 
> www.kootenaidanes.com - Kootenai Great Danes, Our Great Danes Bring Lots of Smiles & Big Piles


Thank god I don't live in the US or I'd be getting me one of those puppies haha

EDIT: Off-topic here, just a question after looking at that website - why do people crop the ears of Danes? Is it purely an appearance thing? I love the big floppy Dane ears! Lol


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

hmbutler said:


> Thank god I don't live in the US or I'd be getting me one of those puppies haha
> 
> EDIT: Off-topic here, just a question after looknig at that website - why do people crop the ears of Danes? Is it purely an appearance thing? I love the big floppy Dane ears! Lol


It's for looks and to fit the "breed standard." I just simply prefer the natural look, plus posting does not look fun to me at all.... and that's the ethics of it aside. 

That litter is Braxton's mom x Timber's dad..... so I'm excited to watch them grow...


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> It's for looks and to fit the "breed standard." I just simply prefer the natural look, plus posting does not look fun to me at all.... and that's the ethics of it aside.
> 
> That litter is Braxton's mom x Timber's dad..... so I'm excited to watch them grow...


Yeah I much prefer the natural look (though the clipped ears do make them look very regal, they also look... I don't know... meaner? lol I'm not sure what it is), plus my favourite thing to do with duke is to stroke his ears, I love playing with his big floppy ears!! 

And I'm more excited for the braxton x timber puppies :thumb: lol


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Akasha is our mini Dane! But I love to watch her run. She's so graceful and so fast, she may even be able to keep up with your Tessie! How many Danes do you know who could do that?! I honestly don't mind having Danes on the smaller side. The giant ones definitely age faster and usually have more issues with health. I have a feeling that Zuri will also be a petit girl, but I'm 100% fine with that. 

I also don't like the cropped look, not to metion its inhumane.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> Thank god I don't live in the US or I'd be getting me one of those puppies haha
> 
> EDIT: Off-topic here, just a question after looking at that website - why do people crop the ears of Danes? Is it purely an appearance thing? I love the big floppy Dane ears! Lol


It was originally for guard dogs and big game hunting dogs back when dogs were bred purely for a purpose. They had their ears cropped VERY short as well as usually had their tails docked. That way, an intruder couldn't hurt the dog by pulling on ears or tail (guard dogs) and wild animals, such as boars, couldn't shred ears with tusks (hunting dogs). The ears were cropped more like the military crop, not the long crop you see on dogs today. Today it is purely for cosmetic reasons. We did crop our second doberman's ears because our first one was constantly in the mud and water and without twice a day cleaning she would develop nasty ear infections. Our second doberman loved the mud and water just as much but because her ears could get better air flow in there, they only needed to be cleaned every other day and she never got any infections. I don't know if I will crop my danes ears (because a dane will likely be our next dog after Dude). I doubt we will.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I don't know if I will crop my danes ears (because a dane will likely be our next dog after Dude). I doubt we will.


I sure hope you don't! I've never had issues with ear infections with my Danes and they go swimming, playing in the mud, etc and their ears stay clean all by themselves. But...I am happy to hear that your next dog will be a Dane! You don't live that far from us...you can come hang with the Danes here anytime!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> I sure hope you don't! I've never had issues with ear infections with my Danes and they go swimming, playing in the mud, etc and their ears stay clean all by themselves. But...I am happy to hear that your next dog will be a Dane! You don't live that far from us...you can come hang with the Danes here anytime!


Ive decided that we will also be getting a big dog next, either a Boxer or a Dane probably!:wink: Did you see the black male I posted on facebook?:tongue: 


So now having said that.....can I come play with the babies soon!?!?!?LOL :tongue::lol:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Ive decided that we will also be getting a big dog next, either a Boxer or a Dane probably!:wink: Did you see the black male I posted on facebook?:tongue:
> 
> 
> So now having said that.....can I come play with the babies soon!?!?!?LOL :tongue::lol:


Of course! You're always welcome to come and visit with the dogs!


----------



## Hank and Lucy (Feb 1, 2011)

I was wondering about this.... It seems our boxers blew up once we got them on raw but these are also our first dogs and wasn't sure what to expect. 

That being said Our boy (hank) who is about 15 months is pushing 80-85 pounds. I'm wondering how big he'll get as his dad was huuuuuge and so was his mom. I'm just amazed at how gorgeous they look and get complimented all the time.

Here's a pic with them when they were about 5 months and here's hank about 3 months ago.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

YAY!!:biggrin: Akasha!!!!!!!!!!!!

She is SOOO beautiful!! And TOTALLY agree with her ears...I cant imagine them not being there!!!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I really think it depends on the breed - but I know that larger breeds like standard poodle are nowhere NEAR done growing at 6 months. By 18 months I would say they are pretty much done growing and filling out - so that means Millie just finished. Tiger is 10 months and I expect him to grow a little taller in the next couple of months. I then expect him to gain muscle and substance until he is about 2.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

at the dog park Friday, I had this guy tell me that the three babies are too small to be Danes. I found this odd, as Timber is actually really on the larger side of average.Apparently every Dane he's ever known is full grown around 6 months. 
I had to chuckle to myself while he insisted she couldn't be a Dane because she's so SMALL at 6months, only being 75-80 lbs. :tongue:

Meanwhile Zailey is 15 months and still growing.....


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Remz is no where near done growing yet. He's 14 months old and I fully expect him to fill out at about 55 lbs and gain at least a few more inches in height. 

Our breeder told us he will grow up until 2 years old. Our breeder is a kibble feeder, but they do understand that slower/more gradual growth is better. 

As of right now, Remz is about 24" at the withers and 48 lbs. He's grown so steadily...I've been very happy with is growth rate on raw and I wish I had known about it when I had my labbies as pups.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Becka reached hight and length at about 7 months old, but she has not stopped bulking out!!

We are in a training class with another rotti bitch of similar age, she looks much larger, but is also softer and weighs less than my pup. As far as comparison to parents go, at 14 months old becka weighed the same as her dam, but was not as big.

I think raw feeding has allowed for a more natural growth (as others have said) but that also means that they can develop a lot of lean muscle which weighs more than the podgy look that I see on other dogs. 

This might be a breeder thing but I have also noticed that my dog is more fluid when she moves and runs, I have put this down to the fact that the muscles are the right size for her frame not enlarged. I wish I was better with a camera to take a video of her out running sulkies, and whippets simply because she has a longer stride pattern. 

I might be wrong or just plain biassed because as we all know (for each of us) our dog/s our obviously the best )


----------



## Grandiose (Apr 2, 2011)

Slow and steady growth  So much better than the "shoot up like a weed" growth you get on kibble. 
My Cardi puppy has been raw fed since he got here (and partially raw fed at the breeders...) and I've had a couple people (kibble feeders) comment that he is small for a 6 month old, but its fine with me. He will get to his full size on his own time, I'm not rushing anything. He is beautiful, and his slow and steady growth has allowed him to develop great muscle tone.
I'm actually less worried about him running and playing hard, since he actually hasnt had any noticable gigantic growth spurts like I tended to see in my puppies when we fed kibble. (the "holy crud, you doubled in size overnight" reaction! LOL)
We are planning two litters for the next few months, and the Moms will be PMR fed, as will the puppies when they get to be weaned. Cant wait to see the difference!!


----------

